# ftp come attivare il servizio

## ferroilpinguino

non riesco ad attivare il servizio ftp in modo da riuscire a trasferire dei file sulla mia macchina da un'altra macchina nella rete locale

non so il comando da usare

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

devi prima emergere un server ftp

----------

## Danilo

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> non riesco ad attivare il servizio ftp in modo da riuscire a trasferire dei file sulla mia macchina da un'altra macchina nella rete locale
> 
> non so il comando da usare

 

Se non hai bisogno di autenticazione puoi usare oftp (il client e' ftp).

Altrimenti potresti usare il pacchetto ssh (il client e' sftp).

Entrambi sono semplici da configurare (praticamente nulli).

Altrimenti puoi installare un sertver ftp vero e proprio standard (configurazione piu' complessa ma e' un servizio completo) ed il client sara' il classico ftp.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Altrimenti potresti usare il pacchetto ssh (il client e' sftp).

 

No il server e' sshd ed il client e' ssh. sftp dovrebbe essre ftp con ssl. Per ssh attivi il server con

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

e poi dal cliente che vuoi prendere il file sul server dai un

```
$ scp user@ip_server:/path/to/file/remote /path/to/copy/file
```

----------

## X-Drum

esatto fedeli,

sftp è nel subsystem di ssh

----------

## Dr.Dran

mmm... sftp non è però performante come un server ftp normale...

Vediamo io ho risolto così:

```

emerge -avuD ftpd

```

e poi ho inserito questa configurazione in xinetd.d

```

service ftp

{

        socket_type             = stream

        protocol                = tcp

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/bin/ftpd

        only_from = localhost

        only_from = 192.168.1.0

}

```

Tanto se è sulla mia rete interna, è minimale e va veramente bene  :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   Altrimenti potresti usare il pacchetto ssh (il client e' sftp). 
> 
> No il server e' sshd ed il client e' ssh. sftp dovrebbe essre ftp con ssl. 
> 
> 

 

In effetti il server e' sshd (ebuild ssh) e comunque installa sftp.

```

man sftp

DESCRIPTION

     sftp is an interactive file transfer program, similar to ftp(1), which

     performs all operations over an encrypted ssh(1) transport.  It may

```

O c'e' qualcosa che mi sfugge? 

Da quel che ho capito scp non fa da client ftp ma solo da sp su ssh (scp) mentre un client ftp e' sftp

(in piu' avrebbe solo la navigazione delle directory).

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmm... sftp non è però performante come un server ftp normale... 
> 
>  Vediamo io ho risolto così: 
> ...

 

In effetti non so se sia performante ma in genere lo consiglio per semplificare l'installazione quando le esigenze sono limitate e non ci si vuole fidare di tener su un server ftp con solo autenticazione anonymous.

--- EDIT ---

Devo anche dire che io lo uso perche' ho sshd sempre attiva sulla macchina di casa quindi l'accesso sftp me lo ritrovo gratuitamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> O c'e' qualcosa che mi sfugge? 

 

Hai ragione. Ma allora che fa in piu' sftp che non fa scp/ssh?

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Danilo wrote:*   O c'e' qualcosa che mi sfugge?  
> 
> Hai ragione. Ma allora che fa in piu' sftp che non fa scp/ssh?

 

Ai (miei) fini pratici sftp  permette di navigare tra directories.

E mi ritorna molto utile rispetto a dare un comando secco.

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Ma allora che fa in piu' sftp che non fa scp/ssh?

 

Simula in pratica un client ftp.

La differenza è che il primo è interattivo, ovvero pui navigare tra le directory mentre il secondo permette solo di copiare file.

Ti dirò che sono rimasto molto colpito dalla versatilità di sftp la prima volta che l'ho usato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ti dirò che sono rimasto molto colpito dalla versatilità di sftp la prima volta che l'ho usato.

 

L'ho provato ma mi pare molto piu' comodo due shell una con ssh e l'altra dove faccio scp. sftp non ha la funzione tab per esempio

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ho provato ma mi pare molto piu' comodo due shell una con ssh e l'altra dove faccio scp. sftp non ha la funzione tab per esempio

 

Non si può avere tutto dalla vita  :Wink: 

Io comuque lo tovo molto comodo. Poi come sappiamo l'informatica è una questione di gusti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Si, è comodo, comunque ragazzi vi dico una cosa... fate una prova a trasferire più di 4 Gbyte di dati (tipo una immagine piccola di un DVD) con sftp e con ftp...

Bene con il primo ci impiega un tempo circa di oltre 20 minuti mentre con il secondo... beh è questione di una decina di minuti :Wink: 

P.S. Ho una rete interna con uno switch fast ethernet.

Ah inoltre prova a copiare una struttura con varie directory ramificate con una serie di file... bene con sftp è molto facile che si pianti...

Quindi per la mia esperienza considero sftp un sistema di vera emergenza... invece ftpd (che supporta che ssl) è un ottimo server ftp che richiede l'autenticazione e non è anonimo  :Wink: 

Poi come diceva Gutter è questione di gusti e sono daccordo, però volevo farvi partecipi della mia esperienza...  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

@DranXXX: ovviamente credo che le performance di un server ftp "reale" siano molto superiori rispetto a sftp. Come dici tu è conveniente usarlo solo in situazioni particolari quando i file da spostare sono pochi o comunque l'operazione venga effettuata raramente.

Nel caso in cui le operazioni di spostamento siano frequenti e/o comportino un notevole spostamento di dati è preferibile un server ftp.

Come sostengo, "l'informatica è solo una questione di compromessi".

----------

## Dhaki

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Si, è comodo, comunque ragazzi vi dico una cosa... fate una prova a trasferire più di 4 Gbyte di dati (tipo una immagine piccola di un DVD) con sftp e con ftp...
> 
> Bene con il primo ci impiega un tempo circa di oltre 20 minuti mentre con il secondo... beh è questione di una decina di minuti
> 
> P.S. Ho una rete interna con uno switch fast ethernet.

 

La differenza di velocità é anche dovuta al fatto che visto che sftp usa il protocollo ssh i dati vengono criptati, quindi é piu lento se i pc non sono troppo veloci. Io sinceramente uso solo sftp.

----------

## Danilo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ti dirò che sono rimasto molto colpito dalla versatilità di sftp la prima volta che l'ho usato. 
> 
> L'ho provato ma mi pare molto piu' comodo due shell una con ssh e l'altra dove faccio scp. sftp non ha la funzione tab per esempio

 

Si a volte l'ho usato anche io questo sistema.

Ma devo dire che non mi ero accorto dell'esistenza di scp fin a stasera.  Credo che sia ottimo negli script.

Per quanto riguarda la velocita' non ho mai avuto occasione di spostare nella rete files di giga (solo pochi MB per volta) e dato che spesso lo uso per passare su internet il collo di bottiglia si sposta sulla rete stessa.

Se devo spostare un albero di directory o tutti i files di una directory invece mi appoggio a kbear che ha anche una connessione di tipo over ssh. In questo caso, se ben ricordo, lui fa una connessione per singolo file. 

Come e' stato accennato l'informatica e' solo una questione di gusti/compromessi...

PS: chissa' su cosa si sara' orientato ferroilpinguino...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Si, è comodo, comunque ragazzi vi dico una cosa... fate una prova a trasferire più di 4 Gbyte di dati (tipo una immagine piccola di un DVD) con sftp e con ftp...
> 
> Bene con il primo ci impiega un tempo circa di oltre 20 minuti mentre con il secondo... beh è questione di una decina di minuti
> 
> P.S. Ho una rete interna con uno switch fast ethernet.
> ...

 

credo tu abbia dimenticato di valutare una questione importante: IL PERCHÉ

mi spiego: un servizio FTP in chiaro va bene se lo si usa nella rete di casa, o comunque in una rete che possiamo considerare sicura. nel momento in cui devo trasferire file via internet o attraverso una rete cui sono collegate macchine e utenti di cui non conosco l'attendibilità, non mi sognerei mai di usare il servizio in chiaro. considera che nel payload dei pacchetti di FTP troverai un bellissimo campo che riporta IN CHIARO utente:password@host, e cioò on è per niente bello  :Wink: 

inoltre fai attenzione ad una cosa: tu riporti un confronto in termini di tempistiche del servizio, ma trascuri il fatto che una volta hai un servizio in chiaro, mentre poi ce l'hai crittografato, e non puoi assolutamente fare un paragone di questo tipo, perché è prprio la crittografia che rende sFTP così lento. prova a ripetere la stessa prova usado due volte FTPd, trasferendo una volta in chiaro e una volta in SSL: sicuramente noterai una grossa differenza, sempre in termini di tempo impiegato.  :Smile: 

considera poi che sFTP si comporta a seconda di come hai configuratio SSH, quindi puoi anche scegliere l'algoritmo di crittografia che preferisci, e cercare un compromesso tra un algoritmo veloce e l'inattaccabile (ma lentissimo) AES  :Confused: 

in sostanza quello che voglio dire è di non farti trarre in inganno da valutazioni "superficiali" perché finiresti col farti un'idea distorta dei fatti  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> non riesco ad attivare il servizio ftp in modo da riuscire a trasferire dei file sulla mia macchina da un'altra macchina nella rete locale
> 
> non so il comando da usare

 

Ehm... il problema iniziale era questo no? Quindi non credo di aver confuso nulla... se le macchine sono sulla stessa rete?  :Wink: 

Comunque conosco perfettamente i problemi legati alla sicurezza delle reti intranet e anche geografiche, cose che però in una rete locale non si dovrebbero porre a nessuno... Il confronto è fatto per dare una idea delle prestazioni ma so benissimo che una connessione è criptata e l'altra no. Inoltre il paragone può essere utile perchè comunque "ferroilpinguino" non ci ha dato informazioni nè sulla mole di dati da copiare e nè se sulla sua rete locale possano circolare persone non fidate, se avessi avuto più elementi concreti avrei sicuramente consigliato un metodo differente non credi?  :Laughing: 

P.S. e poi se il server ftp risiede sulla sua macchina può anche scegliere di abilitarlo o disabilitarlo su necessità... Meglio di così  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

trovo scp di una comodità allucinante, anche solo per prendere dei files di configurazione in remoto... sftp non l'ho ancora provato in effetti. tra quelli supportati da ssh c'è qualche algoritmo di entrust?

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ok.....ma adesso ho l'idee un po' più confuse.........

c'è sftp che è una connessione ftp che usa ssh (praticamente cripta la connessione........)

poi c'è ftpd??? che invece non cripta niente........??

la mia rete è composta da 3 computer, di cui mi fido........quindi  mi conviene usare un protocollo che non usa la criptazione dei dati!!!?

non credete............??

quello che mi è cristallino è quali e quanti servizi di tipo ftp esistono in totale(con criptazione e non )

.............solo per conoscenza personale..........sia chiaro............

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
ale@star_platinum ale $ ls /usr/portage/net-ftp/

axyftp   ftp      glftpd    kasablanca   ncftp    proftpd    tftp-hpa  yafc

deadftp  ftpcube  gproftpd  kbear        nvemftp  profxp     tnftp

easyftp  ftpd     jftpgw    kftpgrabber  oftpd    pureadmin  vsftpd

frox     gftp     junkie    lftp         pftpfxp  pure-ftpd  weex

```

Di client/server  ftp come vedi ne esistono diversi.... di per se il protocollo non cambia ma i vari programmi consentono opzioni diverse e variegate di configurazione

Io per la mia rete interna utilizzo proftpd (sharing di /usr/portage/distfiles), però ho avuto cura di bloccare tutte le porte in uscita verso indirizzi esterni alla rete  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> ok.....ma adesso ho l'idee un po' più confuse.........
> 
> c'è sftp che è una connessione ftp che usa ssh (praticamente cripta la connessione........)
> 
> poi c'è ftpd??? che invece non cripta niente........??
> ...

 

A questo punto hai 2 strade:

1) mettere su un server completo ftp (perdi un po piu' di tempo in fase di configurazione)

2) usare oftp (e' in portage), emergi ed aggiungi ad rc-update: le connessioni le farai sempre e solo come utente anonimous

Resta inteso che come client puoi usare quello che ti pare, grafico (io in ufficio ho kbear), a linea di comando ecc ecc ecc. Se ricordo bene ncftp (a linea di comando) ti dava anche un auto-complete.

Poi questione di gusti, ad un mio amico in una situazione simile alla tua, consigliai comunque ssh anche per pigrizia (di fatto installi in server ed hai sia un telnet che un ftp) .

Vedi tu...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello che mi è cristallino è quali e quanti servizi di tipo ftp esistono in totale(con criptazione e non )
> 
> .............solo per conoscenza personale..........sia chiaro............

 

FTP è un protocollo. FTPd sta per FTP daemon. esiste un server che si chiama (banalmente) così, ma sotto quel nome puoi raggruppare molti server.

quanti sono? e chi lo sa...! considera che lo standard è lì, a disposizione di tutti, e chiunque può scriversi un proprio server, quindi mi pare difficile numerare l'insieme.

SFTP, invece è un'altra cosa: implementa FTP sopra SSH. il servizio è diverso, il protocollo pure, il risultato è identico.

vuoi mettere in piedi un server FTP per il quale non hai necessità crittografiche? prova ProFTPd è semplice da configurare, anzi... quasi non devi fare niente

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm... Immaginavo proprio tu avessi una situazine del genere e quindi mi ripropongo... e ti do tutte le configurazioni per mettere su un server ftp in 2 secondi...

allora da console fai

```

emerge -avD ftpd

```

e poi nella directory /etc/xinetd.d crea questo file e chiamalo ftp

```

service ftp

{

        socket_type             = stream

        protocol                = tcp

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /usr/bin/ftpd

        only_from = localhost

        only_from = 192.168.1.0 --> l'indirizzo ip globale della tua rese

} 

```

riavvia xinetd

```

/etc/init.d/xinetd restart

```

Il gioco è fatto in 2 minuti hai un server ftp che funziona e che com autenticazione sfrutta pam quindi gli utenti validi sono quelli sulla tua macchina

(risparimo rispetto a proftpd è + semplice da configurare e meno oneroso di risorse)

Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ciao voglio far partire il servizio ftp all'avvio  in modo che funzioni

ho installato ftpd..............

ma come mi è stato detto di configurarlo non va..........

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E se non va perche' vuoi attivarlo all'avvio al boot???

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao! Dimmi che errore ti da?

Ah... mi faresti vedere anche una copia del file xinetd.conf?

Mi dici che classe di IP hai utilizzato per la tua rete interna?

Forse il problema risiede li  :Wink: 

L'altro giorno ti ho dato solo una bozza di configurazione e quindi se sei disponibile ti posso dare una mano + in dettaglio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ferroilpinguino

i miei indirizzi ip sono 192.168.0.2         etc............192.168.0............

il file xinetd.conf:

defaults

{

only_from=localhost

instances=60

log_tyme=syslog authpriv info

log_on_success=host pid

log_on_failure=host

cps=25 30

}

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma perche' non hai continuato nell'altro topic????  :Evil or Very Mad:   Post mergiato

----------

## makoomba

 *ferroilpinguino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> only_from=localhost
> 
> 

 

cambialo in 

```

only_from=localhost 192.168.0.0/24

```

----------

## ferroilpinguino

ciao come mi hai detto le cosa vanno già un po' meglio......

ma mi da questo strano errore......usando il client grafico gftp........

Ricerca di 192.168.0.3

Tentativo di connessione a 192.168.0.3:21

Connesso a 192.168.0.3:21

Error loading /etc/ssl/certs/ftpd.pem: 18694:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:276:fopen('/etc/ssl/certs/ftpd.pem','r')

18694:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:bss_file.c:278:

18694:error:140AD002:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_certificate_file:system lib:ssl_rsa.c:515:

ftpd: SSLeay initialisation failed

Disconnessione dal sito 192.168.0.3

----------

## makoomba

```

cd /etc/ssl/certs

openssl req -new -x509 -nodes -out ftpd.pem -keyout ftpd.pem

```

----------

## Dr.Dran

Scusate se mi faccio vivo solo adesso... ma ho staccato da poco al lavoro  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Ottimo makoomba hai dato degli ottimi consigli e penso che sia solo quello il problema, ah, una cosa che ho notato dopo che hai generato il certificato fai un riavvio e tutto dovrebbe andare perfettamente.

L'errore che ti dava era dovuto al fatto che il demone xinetd non era in ascolto sull'ip della tua rete ma su quello di loopback... è un errore frequente specie se si sta configurando il sistema da poco... eh eh eh ci sono caduto un sacco di volte pure io  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

